# [Resolved] Missing vsdata95.vxd



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Im running a win98se OS, and I just uninstalled Zone Alarm and then McCaffee, and I got this error message on startup that the vsdata95.vxd file was missing altho the win ini file was pointing to it.
At the same time I started getting an illegal action message the details of which follow:
FS20 caused an invalid page fault in
module MSVBVM60.DLL at 0167:734f7f77.
Registers:
EAX=0044419c CS=0167 EIP=734f7f77 EFLGS=00010283
EBX=000000dc SS=016f ESP=006def74 EBP=006df214
ECX=0040df08 DS=016f ESI=00407530 FS=30df
EDX=00000051 ES=016f EDI=00000000 GS=0000
Bytes at CS:EIP:
66 8b 7f 02 66 c1 ef 02 c1 e7 02 0f b7 ff 3b fb 
Stack dump:
bff94645 006df648 005b0254 00000000 818a35bc 004c00dc 006def90 00000000 006defc8 818a35bc 006defa0 00000000 006defc8 bff7a10e 006defb0 00000000 

I don't know if the 2 errors are connected, but Im wondering if somebody knows what I can do to get the vsdata95.vxd (which probably has to do with Zone Alarm as "vector") back, and what I can do about FS20 (which is what?). Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

For your Vsdata95.vxd error, do this:

Go to Start/run, type Regedit.

Drill down to 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\VxD

Click on the plus sign preceding 'VXD'
A long list of VXD's unfolds.

Locate *Vsdata95*.

Highlight Vsdata95, and press the DELETE key.

Quit Registry Editor, and then restart your computer. 
That will be the end of your error message.

As for the other óne, we'd like to have a closer look at your configuration:

Go to http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads.php#det, and download 'Hijack This!'.

Unzip it, launch Hijack This, then press "Config" > "Miscellaneous Tools", and press "Generate Startuplist Log"

This will generate a text file that will list all running processes, _all_ applications that are loaded automatically when you start Windows, and more.

Go to Edit > select all, copy it and post its contents here.


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

fs20 is free surfer companion , which is a pop up stopper that you must have installed in the past

As for the vsdata.vxd, you will need to go into the registry and delete the registry key, see this article


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

BTW, are you running the EMS Free Surfer Popup killer?

It may be the application to which Fs20.exe belongs.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Hey Putasolutions, you know what they say about great minds... LOL


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Looks like we are both on the ball tonight, Tony  
(First time that I have been in ages  )


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

I got rid of the vsdata file. Thank you much, Tony. Next. Yes, I am running free surfer pop up stopper. In fact, I fiddled with it yesterday. I have a couple of pop up stoppers, trying to figure out the best one. Should I uninstall it?


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

I'd uninstall it, reboot, and do a fresh install.

If no joy, go for an alternative that _will_ play nice with your system.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Gracias! That's advice well taken. Thanks. Wow! that's 2 problems solved within a heartbeat. Thanks again.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

De nada! Glad we were able to help.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Phooey. I had this problem about two weeks ago. Tech Guy solved it then. I went to start>run> type 'regsvr32 urlmon' > click ok 2xs, and it worked. The mess age added if that didn't work, do the same for:
regsvr32 Shdosvw.dll

I did both this time, but I'm still not getting the link to come up.

Is there any help for the wicked?


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Interesting. Ive just gone to the IRS web site and had no trouble clicking the links there. But when I clicked on the links on Tech Guy, nothing happened. Hmmmmm.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

I checked it out again. When I click on the link from Tony Klein or Putasolution nothing comes up. The links didn't come up from the BBC either, but they came up from the IRS. HELP! (But not from the IRS, please.)


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

I don't follow xico, which link doesn't work?


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

this article or EMS Free Surfer--but at the moment I running off to a tax consulant. Just got an appoint ment. I'll be back in not too long. But there are other ;links that don't work either. Like the BBCs, etc Thanks for replying.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Wjen I click on them, a window vcomes up, but the website doesn't.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

What version of Internet Explorer are you running?


----------



## putasolution (Mar 20, 2003)

Have a look at this page for IE 6


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

If it _is_ IE 6.0, do this:

Go to Start/run, and type SFC. 
Choose 'Extract One File From Installation Disk'. 
Type *oleaut32.dll*, not worrying about its location. Then, click Start.

Next to 'Restore From', type in or browse for the files location, which is probably in the Win98 folder of your installation CD-ROM (typically D:\Win98), or in your Windows\Options\Cabs folder, as the case may be.

Then, next to 'Save File In', enter C:\Windows\System, and click OK. System File Checker looks for the file, saves it as you requested, and then tells you that 'the file has been successfully extracted'.

Reboot, and tell us whether that solves your problem. It often does.

NOTE: before doing that, make a copy of your present version of Oleaut32.dll and save it outside your Windows\System directory for safekeeping.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Just got back from dealing with the Beast by proxie. Im running IE5.5, and 98se


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Still try restoring Oleaut32.dll the way I described.

It has been known to do the trick there as well.

Don't forget to back up the original copy of the dll before having SFC replace it.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Ive got to admit that I don't know how to go about backing up that Oleaut32.dll. When I went to find and found it, clicking on "copy" doesn't copy the file, only the name of the file. (I think) So I clicked on the file and got the "File Analyzer" and this is, in part, what it said:

Oleaut32.dll
Location C:\Windows\System
Size569344
Version: 3.50.5014.0
CRC-32 9CED95B1
MD5: F03BE78C775F79FE0AE3D41C67081684

Time Stamp: Saturday. August18, 2001 5:00:00AM
Creation: Sunday, April 13, 2003 4:31:48PM
Last Access Tuesday. April 15, 2003 12:00:00AM
Last Write: Saturday, August 18, 2001 5:00:00AM

But that is it either, is it? Anyway, perhaps you could give me a little more direction? I know the file is in Windows\System. Perhaps Windows Explorer? Or Regedit? Oh, BTW, did I "create" an Oleaut32.dll file Sunday, the 13th? The name is not unfamiliar, but I've gone thru so many files in trying to tame this beast that Im not sure. I must say that this game of find and seek is fascinating, and its complexity is mind boggling. Thank you Tony, for whatever info you send. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Just copy (NOT move) the file to a location out of the Windows\System directory. (Drag it there with your RIGHT mouse button, and choose "copy here" from the right mouse context menu)

Then run SFC the way I described.


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

SOLVED! Thank you, Tony! Muchas gracias! I'm filing all this info away so that if it happens again I'll know what to do. Thank you, again.


----------



## TonyKlein (Aug 26, 2001)

Excellent!


----------



## xico (Jun 29, 2002)

Yes it is! Thank you again.


----------



## SunnyFrog (Aug 14, 2002)

Thanks, that thing for the vsdata95.vxd helped get that stupid message off my computer too


----------

